# OMG! People are getting nuts, this happen in my area!



## Ridryder911 (Oct 16, 2008)

This just happened!

http://www.koco.com/news/17736008/detail.html

The medic so happened to be a Supv. and some others were peppered sparyed.. let you know more as I find out..

R/r 911


----------



## marineman (Oct 16, 2008)

That's crazy, what the heck is wrong with people. I see both parties in the original accident were flown were you on the call?


----------



## EMT-P633 (Oct 17, 2008)

/Quoted from the artical 

"Police said they believe the man got upset because roads near Britton Road and Midwest Boulevard were closed. They believe he had just tired of waiting for them to reopen."
"Officers and paramedics worked to get the man to the ground. Even there, the man screamed at officers saying they were going to have to kill him."

Why I think ambulances should be equiped with uzi's........ 

Like his life is SO important he cant wait? or turn around and take a different road?  I think the real reason he was so mad was one of the trucks involved wasnt really a truck. It was a starship, and the poor upset man wasnt really a man.  He was an alien.  And after he realized that his ride to his home planet Myheadinmyanus was destroyed, he simply lost his temper.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 17, 2008)

> A man who had grown tired of waiting for a local road to reopen because of a serious wreck got out of his car, stripped and then attacked a paramedic on Thursday...



Only in this job can you be working an MVC one second then.....


BAM!!!, out of left field a man strips and attacks you


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 17, 2008)

That's when the taser comes in handy... ^_^


----------



## firecoins (Oct 17, 2008)

Very interesting and very scary.  At least no one was hurt seriously by this nut.


----------



## mikie (Oct 17, 2008)

From what the video showed, I think the medics handled the situation well.  Took a defensive stance, protected their own.  

As for the other guy, f-ing moron.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

Is anyone else in total shock that _*RID*_ used OMG?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Is anyone else in total shock that _*RID*_ used OMG?




I used that term in the literal sense. 

They later charged the suspect for having PCP in his truck, by the way had children in it. They are now also investigating (EMSA) and reviewing if the actions of the medic was right. 



R/r 911


----------



## reaper (Oct 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I used that term in the literal sense.
> 
> They later charged the suspect for having PCP in his truck, by the way had children in it. They are now also investigating (EMSA) and reviewing if the actions of the medic was right.
> 
> ...



What defending yourself against a PCP addict?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> They later charged the suspect for having PCP in his truck, by the way had children in it. They are now also investigating (EMSA) and reviewing if the actions of the medic was right.
> R/r 911



Hopefully they will clear the medic of any wrongdoing.


----------



## crash_cart (Oct 18, 2008)

reaper said:


> What defending yourself against a PCP addict?



The only problem with this potentially could be not *if *you defended yourself against a PCP addict, but rather, *how* you defended yourself.  I work in the field of mental health and can tell you with first hand knowledge that using approved intervention techniques(i.e.-MANDT, NCI) allows you to restrain a person in crisis.  Throwing punches after being punched, is perhaps, not the wisest move and will quickly get you fired where I work.  None of us really knows about this matter in regards to what is approved, and what is frowned upon, as its determined by who he works for and what procedures they had in place, if any.


----------



## reaper (Oct 18, 2008)

Having dealt with many people on PCP, you learn to deal with them how ever you can. I have seen Pt's on PCP take out 5 cops and keep going. There is a point where you will be in a fight for your life. I for one, make sure I go home at the end of the day.

I always try talking down a pt. But, there is a time when you better be ready to defend yourself.

I have seen a PCP Pt pull 100lbs parking stops up and throw them at the cops. This one was tased and pepper sprayed, with no results, after injuring 4 cops, they finally had to shoot him. He was heading for a daycare and there was no way they were going to let him get inside.

You and I were not on this scene, so we can not judge how the medic dealt with the situation. He may have needed to be aggressive or he may have over reacted, we may never know for sure.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 18, 2008)

I watched this happen live. If it had been me, I probably would have been fired. If possible a couple of good head buts to the pavement after we had subdued him. Sorry, just because I sign up to help people does not excuse me from protecting myself and definitely not being a punching bag against a PCP maggot. 

Going against a known mental health patient is one thing but to be standing there at a scene and for a bystander to walk up an assault one is another thing. 

Personally, I am tired of EMS and health care providers having to be the victims. Sure, for patients that are unable to be aware secondary to disease process (i.e hypoglycemia, head injuries, senility, psychiatric) is excusable but for those that make that choice to alter their mental status (alcohol, drugs, pure anger) is another thing. 

As well, I believe its time that EMS should be protected legally as well. It should be a Felony in all states for striking a EMS worker. Yes, it is in some areas but not all. I definitely understand a LEO but the same should go for fire and EMS workers as well. Even more especially, since we cannot defend ourselves with weapons. 

We can all say that he probably should have walked away.. and that is a nice statement. When in reality, one never really knows how you are going to react until it happens. 

R/r 911


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 18, 2008)

reaper said:


> Having dealt with many people on PCP, you learn to deal with them how ever you can. I have seen Pt's on PCP take out 5 cops and keep going. There is a point where you will be in a fight for your life. I for one, make sure I go home at the end of the day.
> 
> I always try talking down a pt. But, there is a time when you better be ready to defend yourself.
> 
> ...



To add to that, a cop that was doing a drug seminar at NCEMSF last year had a story about a guy that managed to chew/tear himself out of his handcuffs... again, PCP. (also, 2-3 tazers, 5 cops, etc...)

(Robin williams voice: ) "It's a hell of a drug"


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 18, 2008)

See.......... it is reports like this that keep me scratching my head. Back in 2005 when the NAEMT did their big study and I posted the numbers a lot of people said it was bull. It just can't be true........ 

Then you had others jump up and say "Well, the medic shouldn't be on an unsafe scene!" 

Attacks on EMS happen on SAFE SCENES! 

A comment was posted about "punching someone back" to get away. Truth is......... open your hand and use a check to the chest to create space to get away. 

I can assure you YOU CAN WIN a lawsuit if you are fired for defending yourself on a scene or in the back of the truck.

FAILURE TO TRAIN is what you have to remember. See, since it is a published fact EMS providers are on scenes that are dangerous........... and their employer FAILS TO TRAIN them for it........... well............... how many zeros would you like added to your check.

Just because you are in EMS you DO NOT give up your rights. I will debate that in any court of law any day.

I have tons of free articles, video clips for anyone who wants them.

Kip


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 18, 2008)

Kip

I will IM you, this would be agreat time to have them consider you teaching a course. I will try to talk to their education director

R/r911


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 19, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Kip
> 
> I will IM you, this would be agreat time to have them consider you teaching a course. I will try to talk to their education director
> 
> R/r911



I would be honored my Bruddah!!

Kip


----------

